# Octave ODE package won't load.?



## forkandwait (Aug 20, 2012)

I installed the ODE package for Octave (math/octave-forge-odepkg), but now I would like to run the following command:

```
pkg load ode
```
but it says the package is not installed.

Anybody have any ideas how to make this work?  I might need to set a path, but I don't see any such in the docs for Octave packages.

Thanks!


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 20, 2012)

Is an update or a recent installation of this port?

If you update, read /usr/ports/UPDATING:

[CMD=]$ less "+/*octave" /usr/ports/UPDATING[/CMD]

But if not, try deinstall clean, and reinstall math/octave-forge-odepkg again.


----------



## forkandwait (Aug 20, 2012)

I tried reinstalling the ODE package, but I don't want to reinstall octave, especially if I have to do it with every new package.

Does anybody have any ideas on how to fix the problem?


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 21, 2012)

Which method you usually use to have updated ports?


----------

